# Tools advise



## djmartymac (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi all!

I recently moved from Ireland to Australia. I am looking to purchase some boxes for work here. In Ireland I used tape-tech/north star. I am looking at other brands at the minute. I have looked at

Goldblatt, Tapepro.

Has anyone experience of these tools and or any advise on another cheaper brand

Thanx for any help

Marty:thumbsup:


----------

